# Strap for MoonSwatch



## mcsf

I haven’t bought one yet, but planning to get one as a gift for someone once available online. I’d like to also get them a replacement strap - any recommendations? This will be for the moon version, so likely something black. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMe86

there's always a way


----------



## StufflerMike

mcsf said:


> I haven’t bought one yet, but planning to get one as a gift for someone once available online. I’d like to also get them a replacement strap - any recommendations? This will be for the moon version, so likely something black. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nato


----------



## savka

mcsf said:


> I haven’t bought one yet, but planning to get one as a gift for someone once available online. I’d like to also get them a replacement strap - any recommendations? This will be for the moon version, so likely something black. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any 20mm strap will work.


----------



## mui.richard

NASA straps (velcro)


We have the world's largest collection of nylon straps and watch bands at unbeatable prices. Fast worldwide shipping, free shipping on orders over $25!




www.cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## Deity42

It will go with a lot of things, but consider that it's extremely lightweight, so a thick leather strap will overpower it a bit. I'd go with rubber or a NATO.


----------



## Melissakis

Better quality than the original, same aura.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## amorg

NATO or Zulu imo. The case is extremely lightweight so a soft, lightweight strap will work best.


----------



## mcsf

Thanks for the useful input. Yep, nato is the way to go. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bth1234

fullmosa straps are decent and inexpensive.


----------



## Peeha

Kizzi flightwear strap, have one on my Bulova Dave Scott . Replica of NASA spec for speedy's. Short NASA watch strap Apollo / Skylab / Space Shuttle / Lunar Pilot


----------



## SaoDavi

GasGasBones makes to-spec reproductions of the original NASA velcro straps. 

Costs around $50 depending on options and gives it a nice less-plastic look.


----------



## Delugs

I would recommend our Elastic Loops. The MoonSwatch is a lightweight and fun watch, which is exactly how we made the Elastic Loops too!


----------



## Nokie

Perlon perhaps?


----------



## Deity42

The dark ones do look really good on perlon from what I've seen.


----------



## SaoDavi

Take a look at Haveston too


----------



## howards4th

NATO for sure.








👍🚀🌑


----------



## Watchcap

I'm hoping Forstner will produce a matching plastic flat link.

/s


----------



## tornadobox

Check out the Crown & Buckle Chevron straps (20mm width). They are a single-pass nato-like strap, very similar to the Tudor nato straps.

They look and feel great on the MoonSwatch (in my opinion)!


----------



## KungCarl

Rubber for sure! Absolut best option in my opinion.


----------



## flori78

KungCarl said:


> View attachment 17023255
> 
> 
> Rubber for sure! Absolut best option in my opinion.


Where did you get this strap? Anyone tried a leather strap to make it a bit more office like?


----------



## KungCarl

flori78 said:


> Where did you get this strap? Anyone tried a leather strap to make it a bit more office like?


Wristbuddys.com !


----------



## KungCarl

Todays Christmas Eve combo 🎅🏼

Strap from:








Black Curved Rubber Watch Strap for MoonSwatch - Wristbuddys.com


Shop Authentic Black Curved Rubber Watch Strap for Omega X Swatch MoonSwatch Collection | Straps available for Mission to Jupiter, Mission to Uranus, Mission to Mars, Mission to Sun, Mission to Pluto, Mission to Mercury, Mission to Saturn | For more watchbands, visit Wristbuddys.com - your watch...




wristbuddys.com


----------



## Hvydriver

I think I fixed this sun moonswatch

grey on EBAY


----------

